# Update On Dallas



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey Guys,

On May 19th Dallas Graduated High School and was Honored by the Marine Corp Recruiter and his Older Brother Derrick Who is a Master Sargent in the Marines! Everyone In the Community has been Very supportive of Dallas. Amazing Response when they called his name to be honored that place went Wild for a few seconds there!

SSGT Graves told me Dallas has absolutely Amazed him with his Leadership skills and as far as he is concerned He has a very good shot to graduate as Undergrad!

So Proud of Dallas' Accomplishments thus far.

We still don't know when his Ship Out Date is But He is Definitely looking forward to it.

God Bless ALL Our Military! And God Bless the USA Again!!

I will try to post Pics ASAP


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Hats off to the young man! And, all those who have supported him through the years.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. for Dallas, a product of a great environment.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

It is people like Dallas that has kept this country free and great !! Hats off to him and again I thank all that have served and all that are now or will be. *Thank You !!*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It seems like Dallas was so young when you first introduced him to us. And now he has grown into a fine young man. He obviously has has some positive role models in his life. Thanks to you and Lisa for raising him right. 
Congratulations to you Dallas, be safe and thank you for defending our freedoms.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I know Y'all are probly tired of hearing about Dallas but he is now at MCT In NC for 30 days or so, Then on to 29 Palms California for MOS Training in Electronics Maintenance. This was one thing I wanted him to make sure he got a Trade he could use if and when he ever leaves the Corp.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

We know your a proud dad Richard--- thumbs up to ya and keep that fine young lad head'in in the right direction.

awprint:


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank Ya Sir! Found out a while ago that his bunk mate is his bunk mate he had at Basic. I know he was tickled about that!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Dallas, Lisa and I Right after Graduation at Parris Island


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I Think I'm about to figure out how to add pics on here Yall in trouble now LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Let me know if you need help Richard. I'll talk you through it over the phone if you want.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Cant use the phone out here offshore YD


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Trouble? Thought you were holding out on us, Richard.

I've seen and heard enough of Colin Paperneck over the past month, I think I'm getting carpal tunnel syndrome from clenched fists.

Good to spotlight some proud and true Americans! Feeling better already.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

great looking young Marine !!! you got a right to be proud


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

To be proud indeed, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Glenway I feel you're pain bud, I would like to Get a Strangle hold on him while i explained a few things to him! As far as I am concerned I will Never Turn On Another NFL Game where these Idiots are Disrespecting our Flag and Country!!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Dallas will be Graduating MCT in Camp Geiger NC on Tuesday and then Headed to 29 Palms California for 3 Months for his MOS Training in Electronics Maintenance and Communications.

Hoping and Praying he does Well in all of his Training, I haven't talked to him since last month So I am getting a little impatient to hear from him!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He'll do fine Richard. Remember who raised him. A couple of good people who taught him well !


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The young man has learned the value of hard work after having conquered the "Crucible." With that type of personal drive, he'll always be able to achieve his desires in life. All he has to do is dream big now. No worries.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I talked to him today! He is Fine and has his phone so maybe we can stay in touch a little easier. He is Headed to 29 Palms as soon as he Graduates MCT Tuesday is what he is being told. There is a small chance that he will get to come Home for 5 days or so if his School is backed up. He will know for sure tomorrow. He Told Lisa he may be in 29 palms for up to 9 months! Apparently it is a Very in depth electronics school so he will have a Great Skill set when he gets done with it.

I will know more tomorrow night, as I won't get to talk to him till after I get up around 4 pm.

He told me a couple of stories while we were on the Phone, One young man had the spoon pop off a hand grenade while they were walking thankfully he had the presence of mind to grab it and Throw it away from the Group! That could have been Disastrous! Dallas said he didn't know what was going on but when everyone else up front hit the ground he did too.

Another time he was on point they had been told to keep an eye out for two cougars that had been spotted in the area he came around the corner with the column following him in a tactical formation, he saw a form in the brush and stepped toward it to see what it was and it was one of the cougars! It jumped the Trail they were on he stopped to column and signaled the instructor to come up front where he was and told the instructor what he saw and they vacated the area. Of Course he thought that was Cool!

More Later...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Those middle aged women can be relentless in their pursuit of them young Marines. Tell him to be safe.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

All seriousness aside, maybe it's better if he didn't stay in touch.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Those middle aged women can be relentless in their pursuit of them young Marines. Tell him to be safe.


I have Cautioned him about this YD But I know how Young men are too. All I know to do is Trust His Judgement and Pray he stays safe! I talked to him tonight, he Graduates MCT Tomorrow and Leaves for 29 palms Right after Graduation.

He said he will have some offtime but much of that will be Study time! My understanding is he wont know how long he will be there for sure, different MOS have different length of time per course. Some are 24 months!! that sounds crazy to me but I am sure those are Really In depth.

I got on line and looked at the courses but i didnt know his MOS # without that I was not able to tell.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

glenway said:


> All seriousness aside, maybe it's better if he didn't stay in touch.


I thought about that too Glen, He is already homesick I know its got to be rough on him because we were So Close at least he will have his Studies and Buddies to Keep him Busy! I am not so lucky I work 12 hour nights alone 99% of the time so I have a lot of time to Think about him and worry that he is OK and Safe! Just gotta Learn to Let the Good Lord handle it I guess!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Not one of us can add a thing to our stature by worrying. And, that's what the Good Lord has told us. Your last line above says it all.

Focus on the positive - a good son who has become his own man and who is on the path he has chosen and continues to grow each day.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

You will find out that is our job as parents is to worry about them and that does not stop.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

*I Guess When You're Main Focus in life has been on You're Son for the Last eighteen years its normal to worry some. But I also know he has had some of The Best Training Available. *

*I just talked to him and he is Chicago waiting on his plane to San Diego. He has some friends with him so its not like he is on his own with no one to have his back in case of trouble.*

*He is excited to get on with the next phase of his training and there is a Small Chance of him being stationed here in MS. That would Definitely Be OK with Me!*


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

ReidRH said:


> . All I know to do is Trust His Judgement and Pray he stays safe! I


He's a Marine, he has no judgement. His job isn't to judge, its to adapt and overcome, always pushing to an objective. With that being said, his objective is being a Marine. So I don't think you will have to worry.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

*My Marine Made it home for Christmas! I know he is happy to be home! The Only Problem is I am a Hundred miles offshore Working so I won't get to See Him!*

*Talked with him a Few Min ago he is Playing Video Games with My Grandson.*

*He Left Vegas at Midnight last night and got to MS at Ten o'clock this morning! His Flight was routed to Charlotte NC then to Jackson MS after a 2 hr layover in Charlotte!*

*The Main thing is he is home and Safe for a few days of rest hopefully before Hitting it hard and heavy after New Years for Nine Months!*


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I'd bet Dallas could swim out for a visit.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wish I'd have known he was here I'd have seen to it he and his buddies had their bellies full of food and a hearty "Thank you" for their service. I was in town and couldn't think of a better way to spend some time.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Don,

The bugger didnt let me know till he was about to board the plane in Vegas! I also didn't realize you were in Vegas! He Surprised a Lot of the Family today they were tickled to see him! My 90 year old father in law broke down in tears when he saw him. Said he was wondering if he would get to see him again! Poor old Fella one of the best people on earth in my book!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah I live here most of the time now. I'm fairly well packed for our move back to AZ in the near future. My wife is there now and will be working in both Vegas and Arizona. In the mean time I'll be running back and forth trying to sell this house and looking for one down there. I'll PM you my #. Pass it on to him, If he comes in town when I'm here and has time I'd love to meet him. I may depending on the time be able to hook him and his buds up with food and maybe more.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Thx I will tell him that and pass you're number along.


----------

